# [SOLVED] &lt;&lt;avg//\\stopsign&gt;&gt;



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i have stopsign installed my mom instiest that we use it and it works
very well but DAI told me post about or aleast i think he did 
anyways 

i scaned with avg and it found that the stopsign folder has
a infection the files are 

vir_trojan__pws_banker_4541.cnr
vir_win32_hllm_bagz.cnr
vir_win32_HLLM.Beagle_36352.cnr
vir_win32_hllm_mydoom_33.cnr

they are in 
C:\Programfiles\Accelertion Software\Anti-Virus\and then the files

im going to email stopsign and tell them this and give them 
a link the this site


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

i said to follow the 5 steps
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

im going to wait and see what they say the links u gave me 
i put what they said about stopsign and sent it to them 
and i gave a not to bad of a threat

in hopes of doing something u NEVER KNOW WHAT GOOD IT DOES 
but u have to try


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

ok iv unstalled alot of software cause some of it i was not even trying to use
and one WAS STOPSIGN and i dont think my mom what to use it anymore not
after what i read her!!!

so i need to know that dam best
anti-virus/anti-spyware/anti-adware/anti-malware/firewall/popupblocker/
the whole 9 yards and ever thing since i have netzero hispeed 3g <<dialup>>
they gave me norton anti-virus online free but its only good for xp and down 

i have them sending me a new cd/disk 

and i noitce in computer that i cant disable the menubar atall i guess that 
a after affect of stosign geting it payback 

and for a long time ie7 when i close it it hangs looks like its closeing but its not 
its still open 

and another thing is that when i look in the task manager there is two 

sidebar.exe is vista's sidebar:grin:
sidebar.exe is vista's sidebar:4-dontkno

exec.exe is netzero:grin: 
exec.exe is netzero:4-dontkno

SOUNDMAN.exe realtek onbroard sound i dont use onbroard:4-thatsba 

3cmlink.exe unknown to me:4-dontkno
3cmlink.exe unknown to me:4-dontkno

3cshtdwn.exe unknown to me:4-dontkno



so why do i have two of those:4-dontkno


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

where what they sent me back

The files that you have attached are our cleaner
files, which are our software's instructions for
how to clean a particular infection. Because of
how they are programmed, they look very much like
the infection itself. If you browse to the location
those files were at, you will find a few hundred
starting with "vir" and ending with ".cnr". There
will also be another whole section in the same
folder that begin with "spy".

That folder is:
C:\Program Files\Acceleration Software\Anti-Virus

The excerpt you have copied from the webpage was
accurate, when it was posted a few years ago. There
were questionable practices in the past, largely due
to an advertiser that we used which we no longer use.
Since that time, we have also made the heuristic
scanning optional, and have it turned off by default.

Stop-Sign and eAcceleration have been found to be
clean by every major anti-virus vendor (Microsoft,
Norton, McAfee) and all the anti-spyware software
developers we've contacted (Microsoft, PestPatrol,
SpywareWarrior, even SpyBot (although the change to
definitions has yet to be made, so SpyBot still sees
our software as a threat, they have formally
acknowledged the fact that Stopsign is NOT a threat)).

If you do not wish to use our software, that is fine,
but please do not accuse or threaten simply because
you do not have all the information.

If you need any further support, please respond to this email
or - for real-time live chat support - visit

http://support.stopsign.com

...and click the Live Support Online button.

Our support team is available 6 days a week: 

Monday - Friday 9 a.m. - 8 p.m.
Saturdays - 9 a.m. - 2 p.m.

Pacific Time.

Thank you for using eAcceleration.

Sincerely,
Zach
Support Team
StopSign/eAcceleration
1-800-803-4588
1050 NE Hostmark Street, Suite 100-B
Poulsbo, Wa 98370
USA

Ticket Details
===================
Ticket ID: SQM-622777
Department: General Support
Priority: Medium
Status: Resolved


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

It seems this is a common problem with you. You must follow all of our steps to the letter. You will not do very well in the Security Forums, if you do not listen to our full instruction. Please follow the below speech:

Follow the steps in this link: *(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log* and post your results in the *Hijackthis Log Help Forum*. Follow the steps to the best of your ability and if you have an issue with one of the steps then include information on it with your new topic. Please give time as our analysts are very busy working with cases and other forum things.



> IF your computer is running Windows XP and you do NOT have any Services Packs please install SP1. If you HAVE Service Pack 1 please do NOT install Service Pack 2 as this can create internet connection problems, if you are not stable and clean of any infections


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

ok i had said that i was able to uninstall stopsign so im dont have any more 
infections 

and i dont have xp atall i only have vista home basic 

and what is the best seruity-firewall out of these 

avast download
http://www.avast.com/ 

mcafee download
http://www.mcafee.com/us/

Ca Anti-Virus download
http://home2.ca.com/servlet/Control...e&SiteID=caconsum&productID=35180700&Env=BASE

norton download 
http://shop.symantecstore.com/store/symnahho/en_US/DisplayHomePage/pgm.5937500/ThemeID.106300 

or is there a better one out there


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

I personally never used it, but I have heard that ESET Nod32 Anti-Virus, is the best one on the market at the moment. I would pay for AVG 8.0 though. It is very good. Also Malware Bytes Anti-Virus (MBAM) is another good alternative. You only have to pay once and it is a life time license as so I hear.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: <<avg//\\stopsign>>*

If you have any new issues, please start a new thread in the appropriate board.

Regarding Personal Firewalls, take a look at our General Computer Security board or look at our PC Safety and Security thread for information on recommended Personal Firewalls.

Also, please do not create polls which are not productive or constructive. If you have personal issues regarding a product, please express them elsewhere such as contacting the developer/manufacturer. Thanks.

Thread closed.


----------

